# Simple hash pass. Make quality Water hash, free.



## MrKhola (May 23, 2008)

This might be helpful to some as it's my basic method to make hash from trim on a budget. It was origionally a reply to a post on using plant matter but it was so long I thought it may be of use. 
It can be done anywhere and most people have the suitable equipment in their kitchen. It's been done in a similar way with as little as 7 grams+ of dry buds- but we were dying for some hash, I would obv reccomend more!



> Here is the Hash pass that i use for my trim... or most of it - Please note I am writing how I make hash from trim, it might need a little adjustment for leaf material and the yeilds will not be as big or potent. You may also need to adjust screen size accordingly. The basics, however, are exactly the same.
> 
> What you need: Plenty of chilled, Icy water + ice cubes if poss, A blender or blitzer, some large, wide jugs and a funnel (not bottles- unless u cut off the tops- so you can siphon off water and get to the hash) and lastly and most importantly- A screen.
> Now alot of people use expensive silk screens or bubble-bags but on a budget you can use a thin, fine nylon screen- just dont expect it to last. Now I get mine from the bottom of a collapsable laundry bin I can buy cheap (£2)- It works great. An artists silk screen from an art-shop is ideal and more reusable. I find I can manipulate the size of Nylon screens myself though; a blessing if too thin, a curse if too coarse!
> ...


----------



## Jack747 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good read. Ill be sure to try this when I'm short of materials.


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

Ill have to try this i have about an ounce or more of trimmings which i have just been shaking around and sprinkling the powder from the bottom of the box onto a joint, i gues its the same stuff just not as fine.


----------



## MrKhola (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh it is!  Just a little fiddly and time consuming compared to expensive bubble-bags etc..

I've refined my technique a little now (3 yrs on!) but the basics are the same... Make the trich's nice n' 'stiff' with coldness and just remember THC/hash is non water-soluble..

Have tried many diff screen alternatives but still find cheap nylon gives a great result!!

Enjoy Indecline! I too am down to my trim now  .... roll on the Jacky White!!

Peace to all


----------

